# Pheasant hunting this week?



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hello all. I am looking to get out one last time before the season is over. My in-laws are visiting and I NEED to get away! I am wondering if anyone is interested in hooking up this week or weekend. I am free the entire week. Last time I went by myself and it wasn't nearly as fun. I am willing to meet in GF, Fargo, or wherever. Most of you have hunted here a lot longer and no better places to hunt as well. I want to get my labs out one more time.

Just PM me if you are interested.

tad


----------

